# I'm bringing home my first rescue - your best advice?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a good article.









Bringing Your New Dog or Puppy Home and the 3-3-3 Rule


Learn the what phases of a rescue dog are and what the 3-3-3 rule of dogs is. Steps to bringing your new dog home the right way...




www.rescuedogs101.com


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is good information for dogs that have been shipped from other countries (not just Turkey).



http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/articles/article_TD.asp





http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/articles/article_TD_affection.asp


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Two of my Goldens have been adopted, my Bridge girl through a GR Rescue and my current boy from my County Humane Society. 

Each dog is different, they adjust differently. It took my girl lots of time to adjust, we were extremely patient with her, set up a routine and stuck with it. It took her several months before she fully relaxed, adjusted and felt comfortable. She was a former puppy mill momma, had been abused verbally and physically, spent her entire first 2 years in a cage. 

My current boy fit in right away, he had been turned in as a stray but belonged to someone at some point in time because he knew basic commands. 


Be patient, let them get adjusted and relaxed, it may take time or it may happen very quickly. 
My boy enjoyed walking and playing ball, when you find what your girl likes, doing that will help ease the adjustment period. 

I would recommend getting your girl Microchipped as soon as possible. 

Good luck, hope you'll share pictures of her with us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

LisaLaughs said:


> Next week I'll be welcoming a 5 or 6 year old Golden into my home. She originally came from China, and has had two previous owners and one foster. Her most recent owner has had to board her a fair bit because of the owner's illness. She apparently doesn't have any significant behavioral issues, but I'm guessing she'll be pretty confused. I've read a fair bit online and, among other things, will be sure to set boundaries and not spoil her. For those of you with experience, what's your best advice.


Carolina Mom is right, they all adjust at their own pace. You will love her and she will LOVE you back tenfold. Be patient with her and I'm going to guess she might not like being left alone alot.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

We adopted Oscar (a Turkish golden) through Yankee Golden Retreiver Rescue. He came with a bunch of issues; food guarding, terrified of fire and loud sharp noises, unable to climb stairs, biting when his tail was touched. BUT he also had that patient, gentle golden spirit. He tolerated little children climbing on him, loved plunking on our laps, and generally being in the middle of things. Your golden will no doubt have issues. some due to his life before importation, and the unfortunate circumstance of multiple owners. First and foremost I hope you have made a complete commitment to this dog. She should not be moved again. You will quickly discover whatever issues there are. While you will receive all kinds of excellent advice on this Forum about training, the key as was mentioned above is to never lose your patience and continually reframe whatever frustrations you might experience as the gift of rescuing a deserving, innocent soul. Oscar has come a long way over the last three years. It is because we embraced his uniqueness and brought him along at a pace that worked for him. Bless you for adopting her and feel free to PM me should you any questions or concerns I might help you to address. You will also find members to be very supportive. Oh, and find a compassionate vet who is willing to work collaboratively with you.


----------



## LisaLaughs (Nov 21, 2019)

Thank you all for your responses. We're at the 2-month mark, and we're still adjusting. She is a wonderful dog, and I feel so fortunate to have her in my life. She has some minor health issues (ear infections, arthritis, teeth), but is otherwise healthy and happy. She is starting to show her true self, and I sometimes struggle to read her signals. I'll soon start a thread regarding some training issues I'm having that I imagine are common among older dogs with unknown issues.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LisaLaughs said:


> Thank you all for your responses. We're at the 2-month mark, and we're still adjusting. She is a wonderful dog, and I feel so fortunate to have her in my life. She has some minor health issues (ear infections, arthritis, teeth), but is otherwise healthy and happy. She is starting to show her true self, and I sometimes struggle to read her signals. I'll soon start a thread regarding some training issues I'm having that I imagine are common among older dogs with unknown issues.


Congratulations!

Hope you'll post some pictures of her


----------

